# Stahls� Offers New Video On Heat Printing Varsity Jackets



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ Offers New Video On Heat Printing Varsity Jackets*

Learn how to put a fresh spin on a back-to-school staple in a recent Stahls’ video on customizing classic varsity jackets with special-effect heat printing. Find out how new jacket styles make it easy to create updated looks and expand sales opportunities using specialty transfer materials like metallic and glitters and your heat press. 

In this short video, Stahls’ presenter Courtney Kubitza discusses graphic and placement options and how to use them to your best advantage. She then provides a step-by-step demonstration of how to print the front, back, and sleeves of a jacket, efficiently, with quality results. 

You’ll learn about positioning, dealing with “problem areas” like pockets, zippers, and seams, and more, as you watch a traditional letterman jacket take on new appeal with CAD-CUT® Glitter Flake transfer material. 

Go to How to Personalize Varsity Jackets with a Heat Press to see the video.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

